# Twins sign Ponson



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

The Twins inked Sidney Ponson to a minor league deal. He will get bonuses up to, I think, 3 mil, depending upon making the team and performance. Any comments?? I guess it won't hurt as long as this is performance based. I certainly hope they are not done looking for quality pitchers though!!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

djleye said:


> Any comments??


His teammates had better put their clubhouse snacks under lock and key.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I think it's a horrible move. Why bring in a trouble maker who is not even that talented? I just don't get it! :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Another Carlos Silva.......with his past alcaholic problems,if he can't survive with the TWINS,he can't survive anywhere.Twins have nothing to lose and everything to gain.He only gets his $1 Mil salary if he makes the 40 man roster.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Terry Ryan is a really good general manager, but sometimes you really have to wonder. I suppose he's doing it because its a minimal investment. No risk.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Can you say....Blue Light Special????

Are the Twins the K-Mart of MLB???


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I am done second guessing Twin's management.....they are the envy of the league.

From what I read, he has to make the team to make any money so there's little risk.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Everything to gain nothing to lose. He was once a quality pitcher and no matter what happens he is making very little. Whether he is part of the team or not i think it was a good move.


----------

